# Netherland Dwarf mix



## penguinsrxcore (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13012230

If anyone is interested in the surrounding area (aka 150 mile radius) or to Dallas I will taxi


----------



## penguinsrxcore (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13463407

This one as well


----------

